# FREE product



## matsusei100 (Jun 18, 2008)

*What's your choice and why?*​
Duck call1750.00%Duck strap1750.00%


----------



## matsusei100 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you had a choice between a Free duck strap or Free duck call when buying a new lanyard which would you choose and why?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

You have a better chance of getting a worthless crappy call, Most duck straps are created equal,,my vote is for the strap


----------



## matsusei100 (Jun 18, 2008)

goosehunternd said:


> You have a better chance of getting a worthless crappy call, Most duck straps are created equal,,my vote is for the strap


Does it make a difference if it is designed by a 3 X world champ? Believe me I'm not him, but what's the down fall that causes the calls to be bad?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont hunt ducks so it dosent matter to me either way, A strap is nice for ducks and honks, a duck call not so much.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I vote strap!

free calls have never lived up to my expectations, better luck havin a strap that should be easy enough not to screw up!!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I would get the call. The call might not last long but, it would work. And another reason is I just bought a new strap last year and I am almost in for a new call.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I didnt know it was going to be a calef call. But I still choose the strap


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

ah, I didn't know it was a calef call, I just bought a couple of straps last year, I change my vote to the calef call, they sound really good.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

where can I buy a $20 lanyard and get a $130 call free?? If thats the neckbreaker dont know my duck calls


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

nah, lanyard cost $150.00, the call comes with for free though.

But the lanyard with the game strap, $19.99

Come on down to your local Wal-Mart.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

There's no way your going to get that expensive of a call with a lanyard so I chose strap


----------



## matsusei100 (Jun 18, 2008)

WingedShooter7 said:


> There's no way your going to get that expensive of a call with a lanyard so I chose strap


The call is POURED/MOLDED acrylic. Not the same as a turned call but basically the same material. They are made the same as a Poly call only acrylic has been used. So it is not the $130 Neckbrecker but a $40+ call.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

So how much is the lanyard?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Call, those things make great coyote calls! Pull the one end off and use it as a open reed!

Killed many dogs with crappy duck calls!


----------



## matsusei100 (Jun 18, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> So how much is the lanyard?


$29.99


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

id go with the strap cause calls of that cost usually arent very good.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have a ton of both so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Soo whats the point of this survey, I doubt anywhere anyone will sell a 30 dollar lanyard and give away a 50 dollar call for free?


----------



## matsusei100 (Jun 18, 2008)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Soo whats the point of this survey, I doubt anywhere anyone will sell a 30 dollar lanyard and give away a 50 dollar call for free?


This poll is being used as a marketing/research tool to poll the waterfowl community on what they prefer. Please know this is not used to push a product line and I am not affiliated with Calef calls at all but do know this call will be available this fall FREE with a lanyard.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

:spam:


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

> id go with the strap cause calls of that cost usually arent very good


It might not be the call it could be the one behind it. Having a $150 duck call can not make you a good caller. one of the best call is a orginal wench. like $30 so it must suck I guess


----------



## Mon1018 (Jun 28, 2008)

I didnt know it was going to be a calef call. But I still choose the strap too!
well!
I agree with you!
I got the information. :lol:


----------

